

Why Amazon's Drones Aren't Ready For "Prime" Time - enigmabomb
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/bca239aad798?

======
WoodenChair
Model aircraft flyer with no insider knowledge of Amazon's drone engineering
comments critically w/out evidence on Amazon's drone engineering.

